# Milo has Mass Cell Cancer.



## As9311 (Apr 29, 2018)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Dammit.
> 
> My boy has Cancer <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Milo on left. Gilmour on right.


Sorry to hear that ? some of the worst news you could get


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Mast Cell is so frankly weird - I pray that your boy doesn't have any mets and that your surgeon got good margins and gave benadryl before making it angry...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. It's news we all dread. How old is Milo?


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear that about your boy. Wishing you the best of luck and sending you lots of prayers. Those are two very handsome fellas


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

9.5 years.

It has already metastasized. We still do not know where the primary is. The chest is suspected.

He hasn't eaten substantially in weeks.

At first we thought it was dental so i spent $500 on a deep clean but alas it didn't help


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear this news about Milo. 
Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Milo.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear about Milo, you and him will be in my thoughts!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Sorry to read this. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

Milo is a beautiful boy. I am so sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, the vet gave him several shots and we actually have him eating little bit right now and he seems very happy. As long as that continues then I'll be happy as well 

he still doesn't like dog food LOL so we're feeding him chicken and rice


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear Milo is eating!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Chicken and rice it is  I'm so glad that today is a good day. Thinking of you and hoping for lots more good days and that you will be cooking chicken and rice by the pot full for a long time to come


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry to read this. There is a FB group called "holistic help for dogs with mast cell cancer" which is very informative on diet and mixing Benedryl with tagament and prednisone. Also diet changes that you can incorporate with the chicken and rice. Cottage cheese mixed with salmon oil before feeding is also good. My Rose had MCT last January. Luckily we were able to surgically remove and she had 18 radiation treatments on her paw. I did however supplement with Chinese Herbs, Canine Colostrum and totally overhauled the diets to freeze dried, home cooked (analyzed for macro and micro nutrients) and very little kibble.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear Milo has this. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Ouch! Cancer is such a dreaded disease for all, including our furry friends. So sorry to hear that Milio is ill. When our last Golden, River, was diagnosed w/cancer, he lived for 8 more great months. You would have never known he was sick until right at the end of his time with us. Enjoy the time you have remaining. Hope Milo lives well for many months to come. God Bless!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

So sorry to hear. Never easy to hear!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I lost Milo at 3:25 PM today. He went very quietly and out of pain.

I used Lap Of Love in Home Services and they did a wonderful job.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you loss of Milo. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Yikes! Gosh, I'm sorry you received this kind of news on your boy, Milo. It's the kind of news we all dread and many of us hear too often. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. Hang in there! God Bless!


----------

